

I hate the DnB and DUNS - davidmspi

I hate the dnb.  How can I circumvent the system.  I just waited 14 days for a duns number that didnt work.  now i have to wait 25 days for them to update their system and send me a new duns, and then another 14 days before i can use the duns.  Im ready to launch my app asap.  wtf!!!
======
eduardordm
I had to wait 90 days. I open sourced an app because of this.

Are you paying them? I hear that when you are paying, it takes 1 to 3 days to
do any change or inclusion.

[http://eduardo.intermeta.com.br/posts/2013/1/17/wireframeapp...](http://eduardo.intermeta.com.br/posts/2013/1/17/wireframeapp-
open-source)

------
csense
Jump ship and develop for Android instead.

------
codegeek
Is DUNS required to accept payments ?

~~~
eduardordm
DUNS is now required for all developer accounts (business)

~~~
codegeek
ok i read your blog. You mean required for apple apps.

